# Budwing Questions



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 17, 2007)

Alright, I have finally made a decision on the species of mantid I want to raise. HOWEVER, they will be hatching from an ooth that I will be purchasing. I have been to Nick's website and I'm definetly going to buy things from him...but I cant figure out what I need for the nymphs. I know Rick uses deli cups. Nick has those for sale but I don't know what size to start off with. What type of substrata should I use for the nymphs (and adults too) to hold humidity? What type of FF should I start off with? Would soil and moss be too much for an adult Budwing? Any help for this mantis at all stages (from personal experience) would be wonderful!! Thanks in advance!

Adam


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

You can keep them in the 24 ounce and 32 ounce cups. You can use a sponge, or spagnum moss to retain humidity, and raffa grass for them to climb on.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 17, 2007)

what kind of FF should i feed them?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 17, 2007)

Flightless. D.Hydei they are tough mantids


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 17, 2007)

You're probably going to get a lot so I recommend getting a large container for all the little babies to run around together. Yes, they will eat each other, but it'll save you lots of time, effort, and supplies.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 17, 2007)

> You're probably going to get a lot so I recommend getting a large container for all the little babies to run around together. Yes, they will eat each other, but it'll save you lots of time, effort, and supplies.


wwhat should i do with the ones i dont want...and dont say freeze them becuase i cant do that...against my religion. any ideas?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 17, 2007)

sell them or give to friends


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 18, 2007)

If you really don't want them, you can leave them together and they'll eat each other. I don't know if that's against your religion though.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 18, 2007)

ID PROBABLY GIVE THEM AWAY ONE HERE...NONEOF MY FRIENDS WOULD WANT THEM...OOPS dang caps...sorry guys...anybody in the future want some free budwings let me know!!! ill pack a few extra too! just pay shipping


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 18, 2007)

> If you really don't want them, you can leave them together and they'll eat each other. I don't know if that's against your religion though.


if i can prevent the loss of life its fine...if i kill them on purpose then id be commiting a forbidden Buddhist act. Sorry this is becomin religious...and i thought about the cannibalism too...i know its natural but still id feel bad enough...


----------



## Asa (Jul 18, 2007)

Sounds like a logical religion. 8)

I'd just let them eat eachother.


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2007)

If I have an ooth hatch I keep the nymphs together in a large tank/net cage until I am down to ten or less. THEN I seperate them into individual cups. You can use whatever size cup you want as long as it's big enough for them to molt safely. Just feed them plain ole fruit flies. Start with the smaller melenogasters then move up to the d hydei or just skip those and feed them houseflies once they're big enough.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 19, 2007)

> If I have an ooth hatch I keep the nymphs together in a large tank/net cage until I am down to ten or less. THEN I seperate them into individual cups. You can use whatever size cup you want as long as it's big enough for them to molt safely. Just feed them plain ole fruit flies. Start with the smaller melenogasters then move up to the d hydei or just skip those and feed them houseflies once they're big enough.


so basically you let caniballism run its course?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

> > If I have an ooth hatch I keep the nymphs together in a large tank/net cage until I am down to ten or less. THEN I seperate them into individual cups. You can use whatever size cup you want as long as it's big enough for them to molt safely. Just feed them plain ole fruit flies. Start with the smaller melenogasters then move up to the d hydei or just skip those and feed them houseflies once they're big enough.
> 
> 
> so basically you let caniballism run its course?


You got it!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 20, 2007)

> > > If I have an ooth hatch I keep the nymphs together in a large tank/net cage until I am down to ten or less. THEN I seperate them into individual cups. You can use whatever size cup you want as long as it's big enough for them to molt safely. Just feed them plain ole fruit flies. Start with the smaller melenogasters then move up to the d hydei or just skip those and feed them houseflies once they're big enough.
> >
> >
> > so basically you let caniballism run its course?
> ...


i dunno if i could do that...to you guys they are just highly interesting bugs, but to me they are lives and should be given a chance to live...im getting into religion again..sorry...but like i said you guys want some budwings let me know and ill ship off to you with a few extra just in case....


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd take some free budwings!

But really. Any that die with cannabilism will normally die anyway. With Chinese you see hundreds of littered dead bodies on the ground.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 21, 2007)

Where around VA do you live Asa...my mom lives 45 minutes from Richmond...thought maybe i could deliver them in person rather than ship them to you..


----------

